# Mattes Fellsattel?



## Ratlady (Nov 13, 2018)

I've been eyeing up one of these, they look so comfortable. Does anyone have any experience with them? Would they need a treeless saddle pad, can you use stirrups?

It seems like other brands have similar things, but with less structure. The mattes Fellsattel seems to have a proper gullet, but I also have a tiny butt and wonder if it would keep my horses back properly cushioned.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Hadn't heard of these. Interesting! Here's a page with a bunch of info on them:
https://www.hest.com.au/mattes-fellsattels


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

It is interesting. Let us know if you go for it, I ride in something vaguely similar.


----------



## SunnyDay (Nov 18, 2020)

Ratlady said:


> I've been eyeing up one of these, they look so comfortable. Does anyone have any experience with them? Would they need a treeless saddle pad, can you use stirrups?
> 
> It seems like other brands have similar things, but with less structure. The mattes Fellsattel seems to have a proper gullet, but I also have a tiny butt and wonder if it would keep my horses back properly cushioned.


They have spinal clearance but not like a normal saddle, they are like riding bareback but without the risks to horses spine... they have a lot of structure if you look up the page someone has posted below for Hest-she has a video on there that shows the layers/construction

yes you can use stirrups! The design allows this-probably the only ‘bareback pad’ I have seen that I’d consider doing so!


----------

